# My Honey stinks...



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

yup...and your brain is about to be rewired so that when you smell dirty socks, it smells good, and reminds you of honey 

deknow


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

well I never tasted dirty socks so will ya fill me in:}:}


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Does Goldenrod Honey have an odor that smells like dirty socks?

Yes.


----------



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you very much for your replies...
I've decided that I don't really care for the taste of Goldenrod honey 
(kinda like lickin' my socks after a good 12 hour shift)
Wife didn't care for it too much either, when I started extracting it in
the kitchen, then ended up stinking up most of the house.

We are going to feed it back to the bees and save on some sugar.

Thank you again,
Charlie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Fall flow*

Well I bet your bees don't stink. Unless you took what was theirs. 

Count your blessings! From here that sounds great! 

Maybe next year just raise winter bees & stores on the G oldenrod:thumbsup:


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Michael Bush said:


> >Does Goldenrod Honey have an odor that smells like dirty socks?
> 
> Yes.


Mine smell good...I have odor eater socks.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

As I just stated on a different thread.....I'm sure its a basic flaw of mine (I have many) but I don't think goldenrod honey smells bad. Its very distinctive and strong but unlike any dirty socks I've smelled.


----------



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

beemandan said:


> As I just stated on a different thread.....I'm sure its a basic flaw of mine (I have many) but I don't think goldenrod honey smells bad. Its very distinctive and strong but unlike any dirty socks I've smelled.


beemandan, I totally agree with you about goldenrod honey being very distinctive and strong. I do know one thing, it sure does have it's own definite smell.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

flyingpig said:


> We are going to feed it back to the bees and save on some sugar.
> 
> Thank you again,
> Charlie


Not sure how much of that you got. Some people love the taste of goldenrod honey. Before you go feeding 5.00 lb honey back to the bees I would try and sell it. Use the proceeds to buy 48 cent alb sugar syrup. you will be money ahead


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I love goldenrod honey. It just smells funny while they are making it, not after. It is strong flavored. i'd charge extra for it.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

flyingpig said:


> Thank you very much for your replies...
> I've decided that I don't really care for the taste of Goldenrod honey
> (kinda like lickin' my socks after a good 12 hour shift)
> Wife didn't care for it too much either, when I started extracting it in
> ...



As mentioned, you might want to reconsider...I find that people prefer and seek out a good strong flavored Fall honey. If not, send it my way, I'll pay you 50 cents a pound!!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> It is strong flavored. i'd charge extra for it.


Add to that that many folks seem to have allergies to goldenrod pollen. They will almost surely pay a premium for it.


----------



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

I think we are going to give it a try. I got it extracted just a little bit ago and we ended up with 46.2 lbs. out of two shallow supers.
I never thought about Goldenrod Allergies, my wife has been having troubles ever since it started this summer. (now if I can just get her to eat it)


----------

